# PS Waverley



## Gulpers

*PS Waverely*

Discussion thread for PS Waverley. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## jimmys

I had a long involvement with this vessel from the late 1980's to the late 1990's. At the latter end I was the Principal Engineer and Ship Surveyor in Glasgow Marine Office. I do not now have any involvement.
The vessel had some difficult times and I tried to help as much as I could. This was through long periods of financial restraint and some difficult engineering problems which you may like to note were all solved.
I would be most interested what others have to say about this vessel.

best regards
jimmys


----------

